# 28 nov @ navarre beach



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Stayed at the Summerwind towers with some out of town friends for thanksgiving. Took the kids out to the beach to surf fish. 3 kids from out of town and #1 son. 2030 till 2300. 2 sharks(babies), 2 pompano, 2 whiting, and a nice 25 inch redfish. Kids had a blast. also got a bunch of sand fleas. Probably over 150 of them. Got them bagged up and in the freezer. Fished just south of the center building. Caught the fish on fleas andshrimp. Tried using some squid but only came up with a crab....Wll post pics later...


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice red:clap:clap. I caught a shark like that before. Do you know what the species is?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Pomps at night????


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure did.... time was about 9:30 pm. I was surprised too.... 1 ate a peeled shrimp and the other ate a sand flea


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweeet...You might be on to something!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

shweet.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job there man!:clap looks like ya'll had a good holiday...thanks for the post and pics...


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Hama - Can't wait to get back n go fishing! 



I Know Hawaiians don't like fish so this has a happy ending right.... oke



Gotta hit the rack. 



Cheers Brah!

Stressless


----------

